# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  بعض الطرائف التي تحصل مع أهل العلم وطلاب العلم

## أم حمزة الأندلسي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخواتي الغاليات سأنقلُ لكن بعض الطرائف من موقع صيد الفوائد التي تحصل مع أهل العلم وطلاب العلم وطالبات العلم
فهم وإن كانوا أهل الوقار .. وحياتهم حياة الاجتهاد والجد .. ومجالسهم مجالس العلم والذكر .. فإنها لا تخلو من اللطائف العابرة غير المقصودة ! .. والطرائف النادرة التي تناسب الحال الذي وقعت فيه دون مشقة أو كلفة ! .. فتكون أشبه بالنكتة الجميلة التي يستسيغها العقل وتطرب لها النفس ! .. وتطير بها الركبان ! .. وتتناقلها الأجيال تلو الأجيال ! ..
ولنا في سيرة سيد العلماء وإمامهم نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أسوة حسنة .. 
فقد كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يمزح بلا كذب .. وتضحكه الطرفة الصادقة كما سيأتي معنا .

وإذا أحبت أخت من الأخوات الزيادة فلا بأس 
وأبدأ بأولها :
قيام الليل أنواع
لقد اعتدت الخروج إلى مجالس الذكر لما لها من فائدة عظيمة ، وذات يوم وبينما أنا مستعد للخروج إلى أحد مجالس الذكر تشبث بي أخي الصغير يريد الخروج معي ، وبينما نحن نستمع إلى محاضرة الشيخ التي كان يتحدث فيها عن قيام الليل وفضل قيام الليل ، كان أخي الصغير يلتفت هنا وهناك ، وكأنه يفكر في الوجوه التي يرى أنها غريبة ، وقبل أن ينهي الشيخ محاضرته لفت انتباهه أخي الصغير وهو يجلس بجانبي بهدوء مرتدياً القميص والعمامة على رأسه وكأنه أحد القضاة ، فسأله الشيخ : ما اسمك ؟ قال : عبد الله 
قال : هل تقوم الليل يا عبد الله ؟ قال : نعم أبول ثم أرجع أنام ، فابتسم الشيخ بينما ضحك الآخرون وقال لي : اخلع عنه العمامة .
أما أنا فقد غرقت في حرج شديد ، ورغم ذلك لم أتمالك نفسي من الضحك ، خاصة حينما سمعت أخي الصغير يضحك بجانبي هو الآخر 
مراد نعمان الصالحي – الحديدة

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

أضحك الله سنك..جزاك الله خيرا..

----------


## أم هانئ

وعليك السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا أختنا الكريمة أم حمزة على ما تفضلت بطرحه وبارك فيك

وفضلا اسمحي لي بذطر طرفة وقعت في مجلس علم للأخوات :




> كلما مرت بخاطري ابتسمت  ولدموع عيني أطعت ، شوقا إلى رفقة  فقدتُ :
>  من قديم الزمان - ليس كثيرا جدا فلا تطلقن لخيالكن العنان -
> كنت في مجلس علم  وكل واحدة معها كتابها ، تخط في حواشيه بأقلامها  
>  تقرأ إحدنا وتستمع الأخريات ، ثم نتوقف لنناقش ما قد يعرض  فيما قرأتْ من  اشكالات 
> ، ويبدو أني انشغلت في حاجة لصغيري ، فلم انتبه إلا وهن حائرات يتباحثن متسائلات :
> 
>  من سمعت عن (بَنْدَرَة ) بالذات ؟ من هو ( بَنْدَرَة ) من تعرف من الأخوات؟ 
> فتعجبت من السؤال ، واستفسرت عن السبب في الحال !!
>  فأعادت القارئة على سمعي ما سبب الاشكال وأثار ذاك السؤال :
> ...


بِنَدْرَة = بقلة ... من النُدرة وهي الشيء النادر .


وعذرا على المداخلة فقد هيجت ذكرات مضحكات مبكيات بوركت .

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

> أضحك الله سنك..جزاك الله خيرا..


وأضحك سنكِ يا حبيبة 
جزاكِ الله بالمثل  على مرورك الكريم 
وإذا كان هناك طرفة حصلت معكِ أو م إحدى رفيقاتك فأسرديها لنا 
بانتظارك

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

> وعليك السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا أختنا الكريمة أم حمزة على ما تفضلت بطرحه وبارك فيك
> 
> وفضلا اسمحي لي بذطر طرفة وقعت في مجلس علم للأخوات :
> 
> بِنَدْرَة = بقلة ... من النُدرة وهي الشيء النادر .
> 
> 
> وعذرا على المداخلة فقد هيجت ذكرات مضحكات مبكيات بوركت .


 حياكِ الله أختي الحبيبة أم هانئ فقط أنرتِ الموضوع بما سطرته يداكِ المباركات 
وضحكت من قلبي لأنكِ ذكرتيني بموقف قريب منه 
أسرده الآن إن شاء الله 
لا تحرمينا من مشاركتك الطيبة يا غالية

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

تذكرتُ موقفاً حصل معي أنا مع رفقة من صديقتي الغاليات عندما ذهبنا للحج قبل أربع سنين كنا قد توجهنا إلى منى وفي الطريق كنت أبكي وكانت صديقتي جانبي لم تشعر بي وكانت منشغلة بالتلبية بصوت عالٍ اسمعه انا ومن معنا من الأخوات ( كنا في نهاية الحافلة)
وكانت تقول وتنظر من نافذة الحافلة (( لبيك اللهم لبيك .... لبيك لا شريك لك لبيك.... إن الحج والعمرة ..... 
فإذا بي أنظر من النافذة وسقطت عيني على إعلان مكتوب فيه عن الحج العمرة فأدركت وقتها أنه سقط نظرها على كلمة الحج والعمرة وهي تلبي ولم تنتبه فلم أتمالك نفسي من الضحك مع أني كنت أبكي وكل وقت أذكرها بها وتضحك من قلبها 

أسأل الله أن يرزقنا الحج والعمرة أعواماً عديدة
ولي عودة إن شاء الله

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

عيوشة
تقول أختي : بينما نحن في حصة مادة الحديث وقد كانت راوية الحديث السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها ، فبدأت المعلمة بترجمة عن أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها وذكرت أنها كانت أحب زوجات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكان يداعبها ويدعوها باسم جميل غير عائشة فما هو ؟
تقول أختي : فسكتت جميع الطالبات لأنهن لم يعرفن الإجابة ، فتشجعت أختي وقالت بصوت عال مسموع : ( عيوشة ) !
فإذا بالطالبات ينفجرن ضاحكات وكذلك المعلمة التي بادرتها قائلة : استغفري الله ، كان يدعوها ويداعبها بـ ( الحميراء )
عائشة الشهراني – أبها

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

مواقف طريفة مع الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله 
تجسس على الأحلام
يقول أحد أبناء الشيخ رحمه الله : مرة كان يتكلم وهو نائم ، فاقتربت منه لأسمع كلامه ، ففتح عينيه فجأة وقال : تتجسس علي ! وضحك .

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

أن الباطل كان زهوقا
من أعجب المواقف التي قرأتها في حياة العلامة محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله والتي تدل على شجاعة منقطعة النظير في تتبعه لأهل الضلال واحتسابه في إنكار المنكر هذا الموقف :
سمع عن أحدهم يحضر الأرواح فذهب إليه ودخل عليه ، ارتبك الرجل ، فقال له الشيخ : أرجو أن تحضر لي روحاً ، فقال الرجل : من تريد ؟ 
قال الشيخ : أريد روح البخاري ! فقال الرجل : إيش تبغى في البخاري ؟ قال الشيخ : أنا عندي أشياء أسألها للبخاري ! فقال المشعوذ : اليوم انتهت الأرواح ، تعال يوم الاثنين !
ذهب الشيخ للمشعوذ يوم الاثنين فلم يجد الرجل .. هرب ونقل المحل كله إلى مكان لآخر ! .

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

أي الاتجاهات ؟
سأل رجل أبا حنيفة فقال له : إذا نزعت ثيابي ودخلت النهر أغتسل ، فإلى القبلة أتوجه أم إلى غيرها ؟
فقال له : الأفضل أن يكون وجهك إلى جهة ثيابك لئلا تسرق منك .

أصبت في صمتك
قيل : كان يجلس إلى أبي يوسف ( القاضي ) رجل فيطيل الصمت ولا يتكلم ، فقال له أبو يوسف يوماً : ألا تتكلم ؟
فقال : بلى ، متى يفطر الصائم ؟
قال أبو يوسف : إذا غابت الشمس .
قال الرجل : فإن لم تغب إلى نصف الليل كيف يصنع ؟
فضحك أبو يوسف وقال : أصبت في صمتك وأخطأت أنا في استدعائي نطقك !

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

لا تعبث بقواعد اللغة
قال الإمام صالح بن محمد : دخلت مصر فإذا حلقة ضخمة ، فقلت : من هذا ؟ قالوا : صاحب نحو ، فقربت منه ، فسمعته يقول : ما كان بصاد جاز بالسين ، فدخلت بين الناس وقلت : صلام عليكم يا أبا سالح ! سليتم بعد ؟ 
فقال لي : يا رقيع ، أي كلام هذا ؟ قلت : هذا من قولك الآن ، قال : أظنك من عيّاري بغداد ، قلت : هو ما ترى .

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مبتسما أصحاب الزرع
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يُحدّث – وعنده رجل من أهل البادية – فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن رجلاً من أهل الجنة استأذن ربه في الزرع فقال له : ألستَ فيما شئتَ ؟ قال : بلى ، ولكن أحب أن أزرع ، 
قال : فبذر ، فبادر الطرف نباته واستواؤه واستحصاده فكان أمثال الجبال ، فيقول الله : دونك يا ابن آدم ، فإنه لا يُشبعك شيء " . 
فقال الأعرابي : والله لا تجده إلا قرشياً أو أنصارياً ، فإنهم أصحاب زرع ، وأما نحن فلسنا بأصحاب زرع ، فضحك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
أي أنه لما بذر الحَبَّ لم يكن بين استواء الزرع وإنجاز أمره كله من القلع والحصاد والتذرية والجمع والتكريم إلا قدر لمحة البصر . رواه البخاري .

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أضحك الله سنكِ أم حمزة ورزقك سعادة الدارين 
وشكر الله لكل من مرّت هنا وأضافت وحرّم الله تلك الأيادي على النار




> لبيك اللهم لبيك .... لبيك لا شريك لك لبيك.... إن الحج والعمرة .....


قوية جدا : )
أحيانًا تعلق بالذهن أشياء فتختلط بما يرى الإنسان في لحظتها, فيصبح النطق دون وعي, فتخرج تلك الطُرف.

----------


## مروة عاشور

كان الشيخ الألباني - رحمه الله - يسرع في القيادة ولم يرَ بها بأسًا, فقيل له إن الشيخ ابن باز يحرّم تجاوز السرعة 
فقال: هذه فتوى من لا يحسن القيادة!
فقيل للشيخ ابن باز, فقال: وهذه فتوى من لم يدفع الديّات.

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

> كان الشيخ الألباني - رحمه الله - يسرع في القيادة ولم يرَ بها بأسًا, فقيل له إن الشيخ ابن باز يحرّم تجاوز السرعة 
> فقال: هذه فتوى من لا يحسن القيادة!
> فقيل للشيخ ابن باز, فقال: وهذه فتوى من لم يدفع الديّات.


رحمهم الله وجمعنا بهم في جنات النعيم
جزاك الله خيراً أختي

----------


## طويلبة شنقيطية

ضحك الله سنكن .. موضوعٌ طريفٌ ظريف ككاتبته 

أحسن الله إليكِ

----------


## محبة الدعوة إلى الله

جزاك الله كل خير 

اضحك الله سنك 

قصص طريفة غيرنا معها الجو : )

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

حياكنَّ الله أخواتي الغاليات على مروركن الطيب 
نتابع معكن حبيباتي  إن شاء الله

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

تقول إحدى الأخوات المعتمرات 
صراع العباءة 
أثناء صعودنا للدور الثاني.. كان هناك ازدحام في الدرج.. فأمسكت بعباءة أمي كيلا أضيع عنها.. لكنها كانت تسحب عباءتها بقوة مني.. وأنا ألحق بها وأمسك بشدة وهي تسحب.. وحين وصلنا بصعوبة للدور الثاني.. جريت خلفها وأمسكت يدها وقلت.. ما هذا يمه؟ أنا أمسك عباءتك وأنت تسحبينها هداك الله؟ فإذا بالمرأة تلتفت وهي تنظر إلي باستغراب وضيق.. كانت حاجة إيرانية..

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

سؤال الضيف 
سأل الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله كعادته بعد الدرس ، فكان السؤال من نصيب أحد الحاضرين – وكان مضيفاً – فقال الضيف متعللاُ بعدم قدرته على الإجابة : بأنه ضيف وليس طالباً ، فقال الشيخ : الضيف يأكل الطعام مع أهل البيت .
عبد الله بامطرف – حضرموت

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

أضحك الله سنك أم حمزة 




> أن الباطل كان زهوقا
> من أعجب المواقف التي قرأتها في حياة العلامة محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله والتي تدل على شجاعة منقطعة النظير في تتبعه لأهل الضلال واحتسابه في إنكار المنكر هذا الموقف :
> سمع عن أحدهم يحضر الأرواح فذهب إليه ودخل عليه ، ارتبك الرجل ، فقال له الشيخ : أرجو أن تحضر لي روحاً ، فقال الرجل : من تريد ؟ 
> قال الشيخ : أريد روح البخاري ! فقال الرجل : إيش تبغى في البخاري ؟ قال الشيخ : أنا عندي أشياء أسألها للبخاري ! فقال المشعوذ : اليوم انتهت الأرواح ، تعال يوم الاثنين !
> ذهب الشيخ للمشعوذ يوم الاثنين فلم يجد الرجل .. هرب ونقل المحل كله إلى مكان لآخر ! .




رحم الله الشيخ الألباني وغفرله

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> كان الشيخ الألباني - رحمه الله - يسرع في القيادة ولم يرَ بها بأسًا, فقيل له إن الشيخ ابن باز يحرّم تجاوز السرعة 
> فقال: هذه فتوى من لا يحسن القيادة!
> فقيل للشيخ ابن باز, فقال: وهذه فتوى من لم يدفع الديّات.


رحم الله الشيخ الألباني والشيخ ابن باز رحمة واسعة وغفر لهما .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

اللهم آمين

----------

